# can bi-color DDR's be blue?



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

My dog,cole,is a bi-color ddr. I've noticed next to other black dogs he looks almost a gry/blue color. Is there a blue bi-color or am I just crazy?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Blues and Livers can come in bi as well. Just like they can come in solids or the typical *insert color here* & Tan/Red.









Pictures would also help.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

it would be almost impossible for a DDR line to carry the blue dilution, unless it slipped in from somewhere else. Germany generally does not allow such faults to live or breed.


----------



## mirlacca (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd be a little hesitant to say "almost impossible." Since the dilution gene wouldn't show up unless two copies were available, it's very possible for the dilution to remain hidden for generations, only to pop out when the carrier is finally bred to another carrier.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Paschait would be almost impossible for a DDR line to carry the blue dilution, unless it slipped in from somewhere else. Germany generally does not allow such faults to live or breed.


Not true. Blue and liver are both recessive genes, which means they can remain hidden for many generations. While dogs who exhibit blue or liver coloration aren't allowed to breed, and may still be culled by some European breeders, there is no way to identify a pup who carries only one copy of genes. That pup will not be blue or liver, but may produce blue or liver pups if mated to another dog who similarly carries the recessive gene. So yes blues and livers DO occur in European lines, DDR or other.

Blue and liver are simple recessive dilutions of black pigment. They can occur in any color of GSD... sable, black & tan, bi-color. 

So yes, it is quite possible for a bi-color dog of DDR lineage to be a blue or liver.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I was told Lord Gleisdreieck was a blue carrier - but it could be another DDR male I am thinking of. Blue is uncommon in German-bred dogs but as others have said it does pop up occasionally. 
Pics are definitely needed!


----------

